# Now i love urban photo!!!*10pics*



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2006)

...I wasn't that much into it until today, but now i discovered it's really awesome!
Basically, I followed the same street from downtown to the Radio-Canada building (Corinna, i was thinking of you ), which makes a looooong straight walk, but hell i loved it!

So, here are the pics. AND, for the sake of the concept, they're in chronological order! So, if you walk down La Gauchetiere street, you'll see all of this, in this order... so this is like a virtual walk you're taking here... okay, it's not, but i hope you enjoy 
(sorry again for the 10 of them... i just didn't feel like splitting them in 2 threads...)

1. the only b&w of the buch. come on, i had to get at least one!






2. Downtown! I really liked the reflections here. oh, and i cloned a street lamp out... lemme know if you can find any traces of it, cause i can and i wonder if it's just cause i've seen the original... (and i don't mean the one at the bottom... i can see it and i don't mind it being there )





3. the incredibly incredible pink building





4. Just liked the facade here





5.





6. at a certain point, the street runs through chinatown. twas funny, cause you usually see chinease and japanese tourists out and about, but here it was the opposite, felt funny





7. I didn't notice my camera was set on selective coloring, but then i came to like the effect.





8. yes, in Mtl you can see such stuff in the middle of downtown.





9. what would we do without these antique street lamps, eh? I liked the reflection in this one.





10. (yes, yes. the last one.) Windows within a window... my fave


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 27, 2006)

Sweet pics. I relaly like the building reflection one and the b&w one with the guy pushing the hand trolly. Nice job!

Scott


----------



## Arch (Jan 27, 2006)

good series, think the first one and the selective colour one (accidents can be sweet) are my favs. would love to visit Canada, good job


----------



## cbay (Jan 27, 2006)

I really like number one, its composed just right in my opinion. Nice Work.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Jan 27, 2006)

Great set of images, I really like the one with the guy pushing the hand trolly it captures everyday life nicely I think.


----------



## JonK (Jan 27, 2006)

Great series alex  love tha POV you chose for the BW shot..nice angles and good composition.
They're all very well done. 
thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome alexandra, I like the last one and the selective color one. I have to go to Montreal one of these days, its the only big city in Canada I am yet to visit


----------



## Verbal (Jan 27, 2006)

<3


----------



## slickhare (Jan 27, 2006)

i like seven a lot! the selective color really works! overall very nice work! grats on your new interest! :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, guys, thanks a whole lot for the sweet comments :hugs:

omelette: mtl should've been your FIRST big city!
...kiddin. gimme a sign if you drop by!

slickhare: thanks, i suppose now it's gonna be an addicion


----------



## lsm (Jan 27, 2006)

what camera did u take with u? and good job in PS


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2006)

thx! the camera is a Pentax Optio s55... a point and shoot :blushing:


----------



## lsm (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, a smart one, i wish i can get one of that kind of point and shoot cameras, haha


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jan 27, 2006)

Point and shoot!  

Great job!  

Really like the B&W church.

Looks like it was a bit chilly outside.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2006)

Ism said:
			
		

> wow, a smart one, i wish i can get one of that kind of point and shoot cameras, haha


ah, it's a sweetheart of a camera!
...except i can barely get it to focus where i need it to, lol
but still, i recommend it :thumbsup:



> Point and shoot!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


Thanks!
...a BIT chilly? :hertz:
the phrase "canadian winter", to those who have seen one, conveys oh-so-much... brrrrr.


----------



## scoob (Jan 27, 2006)

awesome pics alexandra, really loved the first one!!! great pics :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

very nice series! my fav is #7, not for the selective coloring, but for the scene. the placement of the worker was paramount to this image working. i would love to see it in all b&w.


----------



## Hair_MD (Jan 27, 2006)

Great shots Alexandra.  Love #9.  I hope i get the opportunity to make it to Montreal this summer.  You're lucky to live in such a cultured city


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2006)

And at long last, even Corinna gets round to looking at your photos .
You went on your urban-photography-excursion with me on your mind :blushing: Awwww!!   :hug:: for that!!!

Ooops. Can't continue commenting, must run the daughter to her Saturday morning training unit in the pool :shock: I'll be back for more!!!!!! For sure!!!!!


----------



## PhotoGuy30523 (Jan 28, 2006)

i wish i can take some pics like that


----------



## photo gal (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow Alex you have done an excellent job with these!  I liked every single one!  Right on girl!!  : )


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2006)

OK, back to commenting (actually many hours have passed and I have not only taken my daughter to the pool, but been out taking ... guess what? You're right: PHOTOS! , cooked lunch - which is the cooked meal in Germany -, daughter got collected by her dad, myself been to choir practise, went to take some more ... guess what? Right again! Photos! ... and now I am here).

The church is pinsharp and the b+w conversion looks perfect on that one. I also like your framing and perspective of that.

But the interestingly distributed reflections and the "positioning" and framing of the highrisen houses appeals to me MUCH! Very much! *I* cannot see where there once was another street light! I tried to find the spot, but you did a good job on cloning that one out, I say.

It does not surprise me why you left the pink house front in colour :greenpbl:  ... Funny find. Well framed too!

The next two don't thrill me soooooooooooo much, but I still like them, but then we get into Chinatown, and my novel also takes the main character into there at one point, so I am glad I can now combine what's written there with a picture of how it really looks like. Goodie 

Your camera has an INBUILT selective colouring function?
Would mine have that, too?
I don't know... never tested that, but your "mistake" actually turned out into quite an interesting photo --- about the strongest of the series, with the person pushing that thing there ... is there a special word for these kinds of things? Barrow? Trolley? 

Yes, the reflection in the street light is nice, and the symmetry in that picture is appealing to - to bring this out more, I might have cropped the vertical pic into a horizontal one, losing the entire bottom of the house and a bit of sky, I think...

Good eye to see the windows in the window!
The reds of the house, however .... ugh! Clashing colours, eh? Shudder!  Nice pic, all the same!!!!!

Will you go out and about your city more and take more pics of places that I only know from my crime novel?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

guys and gals, thanks a lot for the response! i really appreciate that 

Corinna: First of all, I *love* your long comments 
for the second pic, i ended up making a third version. the sky was gradiated (?) so it was a pain removing the lamp... i used all the tools i knew and still, the results were awfull. what i did finally was the elementary way: i selected the whole sky area, put the contrast and brightness to minimum and filled it with a blue i picked from the middle of the original sky... But i'm still working on getting some gradient in there cause it looks kinda artificial to me 


Actually today i was planning to go to the Mont-Royal cemetary... never been there before and i never tried cemetary photo, so i'm all excited again 
To get there i still have to go through downtown and i'll pass a few streets away from the Grand Seminaire, so maybe i'll drop by and shoot a few. But then again, i can do that any other day cause hey, it's the same building as my school! (and one point for the college!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, and JM, here ya go for the full b&w!
Imo, it looks nice but i prefer the original... this one seems flat and lacks detail, i think... Also it looks calmer and doesn't convey the lively atmosphere of chinatown, i prefer it with the reds. but i dunno, maybe it's just me. What d'you think?


----------



## Verbal (Jan 28, 2006)

Ooh, I like this one Alex.  Better than with the reds, I think. =)  It just seems to have a more...street..ish...feel to it.  I would bump the contrast up a tad bit though. =)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

true for the contrast, jon. well, if you feel like doing it you sure can play with it... i've been having these pics in front of me for hours now and i'm getting fed up, lol


----------



## Verbal (Jan 28, 2006)

Okay =)

edit: actually I would lighten up his hat a little bit to make him stand out more, but I'm too lazy =)


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 28, 2006)

These are all great photos Alex !! Keepem comin :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanx Mako! 

Jon: thanks a lot for the edit! I gotta say it looks sooo much better now!
...but where do you see a hat on this guy? lol


----------



## Verbal (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, I didn't look closely enough...it's just a bad haircut 

How did your cemetary visit go dear?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

a bit disappointing... but i'm sorting through the pics right now and maybe with some heavy editing i'll be able to save some of'em *sigh*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 28, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> a bit disappointing... but i'm sorting through the pics right now and maybe with some heavy editing i'll be able to save some of'em *sigh*



Well I can't wait to see them =)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 28, 2006)

We might be thrilled by what disappoints you!?!?
And nothing against a bit of "digital darkroom work", eh?


----------



## darin3200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice photos,the effect in #7 is messed-up but in a good way


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks darin! 

...Just posted the cem pics. Corinna: the digital darkroom got heavy on them


----------



## Giraf (Jan 28, 2006)

Montreal... What a nice place to take picture!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

Giraf said:
			
		

> Montreal... What a nice place to take picture!


 oooooh! a Lavalian! Good to see ya! the 514 will soon take over the forum


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

Really great set here. Really like #1.


----------



## Joeri (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2006)

Great series! Really like that first one!

Rob


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks rob! :mrgreen:


----------

